# Topics > Smart things > Smart luggage >  G-RO, smart luggage, Los Angeles, California, USA

## Airicist

youtube.com/GROTravel

facebook.com/GROtravel

twitter.com/GROtravel

Co-founder - Netta Shalgi

Co-founder - Ken Hertz

"G-RO Revolutionary, Smart Luggage and Backpacks" on Indiegogo

"G-RO: Revolutionary Carry-on Luggage" on Kickstarter

----------


## Airicist

G-RO: revolutionary carry-on luggage

Published on Oct 15, 2015

----------


## Airicist

G-RO luggage review!

Published on Dec 11, 2016




> A quick review of the G-RO luggage, which finally arrived after a successful Kickstarter campaign that I backed more than a year ago.

----------


## Airicist

G-RO smart carry-on luggage

Published on Nov 15, 2017




> Wheels that let you effortlessly navigate uneven surfaces like bumpy sidewalks, stairs and cobblestone. Smart features that ensure you have power on the go and can track your luggage. Tons of space and an ergonomic telescopic handle. The G-RO is the ultimate travel companion.

----------

